# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Complicatie's na bijschildklieroperatie

## Pakie

Mijn man is 28-05-10 geopereerd. Zijn bijschildklieren zijn verwijderd omdat de calciumhuishouding in zijn lichaam verstoord was,i.v.m. nierdialyse.
Na de operatie kon hij niet meer praten, alleen met moeite fluisteren.
Nu na ruim 2 weken kan hij nog steeds niet praten, maar wat nog erger is dat hij moeite heeft met gapen, niezen, zuchten en kuchen.
Ook verslikt hij zich veel vaker.
Kno arts zei dat de stembanden totaal stil liggen, er is verder niets aan te zien. De chirug=rg die hem geopereert heeft, zegt dat hij het maar rustig moet afwachten en dat het wel eens een half jaar kan duren, maar dat hij ervan overtuigd is dat het goedkomt.
Wij willen nu zo graag weten of de zenuwen die de stembanden aansturen beschadigd zijn of dat ze zijn doorgesneden, is dat ook te meten?
Bij het eerste moeten we inderdaad geduld hebben en bij het tweede willen we graag weten of er dan nog iets herstelt kan worden?

----------

